# Where is the best place to buy a fursuit head



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 16, 2010)

Something between 300-450 dollars.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

These days not fur-buy or furbid as much. So much low quality hits that place it's not funny. Every once in a while something hit there but for the prices, you are often better off just having something custom made.

You really are best off looking for fur-suit makers who are not popular but still have good consistent quality. Doing so tends to be cheaper and you get it faster due to them not having such large ques.

EDIT: This sticky http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331 is a good resource to start with for browsing. You can also browse FA to find different makers that are out there. Also look into some live-journal communities to scout out more potential people to look into for commissioning.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> These days not fur-buy or furbid as much. So much low quality hits that place it's not funny. Every once in a while something hit there but for the prices, you are often better off just having something custom made.
> 
> You really are best off looking for fur-suit makers who are not popular but still have good consistent quality. Doing so tends to be cheaper and you get it faster due to them not having such large ques.
> 
> EDIT: This sticky http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331 is a good resource to start with for browsing. You can also browse FA to find different makers that are out there. Also look into some live-journal communities to scout out more potential people to look into for commissioning.


 I like your fursuits that u has made but I need an artist to draw the commision.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I like your fursuits that u has made but I need an artist to draw the commision.



You can look into placing a request for some concept art in the Art Exchange sub-forum.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16
That's a decent place for people to turn to.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 16, 2010)

Do u need a front and back view of a fursona head to get it commisioned?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Do u need a front and back view of a fursona head to get it commisioned?



Usually a suit maker needs the frontal and side view of a head more so than the back. Unless of course something is going on special or different in the back.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Usually a suit maker needs the frontal and side view of a head more so than the back. Unless of course something is going on special or different in the back.



Would a front view, just the front view, be ok to get a commision?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Would a front view, just the front view, be ok to get a commision?



If you are looking to commission a person specifically you ought to PM  them. I'm just putting general info out there for when you do choose to commish a person.

Usually a frontal of a head is good enough unless you have interesting  or important things going on with the side that can't be seen well in a  frontal view. Some suiters makers may want more. This is just general info.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (May 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you are looking to commission a person specifically you ought to PM  them. Otherwise I'm just putting general info out there.
> 
> Usually a frontal of a head is good enough unless you have interesting  or important things going on with the side that can't be seen well in a  frontal view. Some suiters makers may want more. This is just general info.



Thank u ^^


----------

